# Emulators and ripping game music



## Perseus (Jun 12, 2003)

Anyone here who has SNES9x (the snes emulator) know how to rip the music files from the rom and then convert them to mp3s? I cant find the  mp3s for a particular game.

-Perseus


----------



## Decado (Jun 13, 2003)

I think there are some apps on versionbtracker that lets the computer record everything it hears into a musicfile. maybe you could use one of those? But i think it is irrational; all the good music is on the eight-bit games such as Super Mario Bros


----------



## MikeXpop (Jun 13, 2003)

I think one of the main problems with thos is after recording the theme to Super Mario, you'd get a 50 meg sound file with huge detail (detail you don't need).


----------



## symphonix (Jun 13, 2003)

One app I have heard of, but haven't tried, is Audio Hijack. It lets you record the output audio from other programs like games.


----------



## Perseus (Jun 13, 2003)

Audio Hijack works great! Thanks.

-Perseus


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jun 13, 2003)

How do you use an emultor on the mac? I've seen them on versiontracker, but never knew how you upload the games, etc. Can someone give me a quick overview?


----------



## Perseus (Jun 13, 2003)

Go to www.emulation.net and at the bottom is a menu. (Looks like MacOS X.) Select the system you want. For NES, I like iNES, for SNES I like SNES9x, etc.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 14, 2003)

FROM GAMES


----------

